# exit protocol



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

So now when a member chooses to leave, they'll no longer simply be 'banned', but all their stuff will be erased? Conversations, threads, everything?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Has the member requested to be banned? Some members go through and delete their posts. If you click on a banned member's name, it may show that their profile is not available. But; if you search under their name, their posts will come up (as long as the member didn't delete them). Hope this helps.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! 🤗

This is different - everything is gone, so I wanted to check to see if there's a new way this is being handled, because if everything will be erased, people should know that.

A poster might just want to take a break instead of asking to be banned/removed.

But perhaps this is a glitch, and it'll all show up again later.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

This must be something new. I have been told. and I have read that whatever you post here will stay here. With these exceptions:
A Super Moderator can delete any post any time for any reason. No warning, no notice, no explanation.
You can edit any post down to one period. But! only ten posts every 7 days , if the system is working and the planets align and it is the sixth thursday of a month ending in Y. Something like that.
Or An administrator may or may not have offered to remove everything one time. But perhaps it was just frustration talking. 

As far as I know there is no protocol for deleting your account. I've never seen an old post with "former member" or "un registered" listed under their icon. You just lose the ability to post and your old messages wander the halls like forgotten ghosts.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, afaik, the ability to delete one’s own posts or threads disappeared a very long time ago. Which was a change I wasn’t comfortable with, considering the personal nature of this site; at times I’ve thought about making my time here be more durably anonymous, and the ability to delete posts or threads would be useful in doing so.

The cynical side of me has imagined this taking away control was motivated by site owners wanting to own and preserve what folks have posted here. I don’t know.

Editing posts like @Mr. Nail described is the only self-serve option one has to clean their trail. Didn’t realize there were limits on even that.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

The threads and a handful of posts have reappeared under a string of numbers, but my conversations are still gone.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you comfortable posting the member's name? Admin would probably need that to check it out.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been asked not to, but it'll be obvious soon enough. 😂



Blondilocks said:


> Are you comfortable posting the member's name? Admin would probably need that to check it out.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I have seen the light.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Remember my Martian friend, UlyssesHeart..

His name was erased from every obelisk at TAM.

His silver life chord was cut while he was in that void of _mid-space_. 

He died a terrible death. 
His face turned purple.
His eyes nearly popped out of his head.

After death, his tongue hung out of his mouth with that terrible agony, that he last felt, permanently frozen on his face.

I saw it.


_SunCMars-_


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

@SunCMars Did your friend Ulysses return with a new identity intent on wool pulling as is many a dramatic deserter’s standard method of operation?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

C.C. says ... said:


> @SunCMars Did your friend Ulysses return with a new identity intent on wool pulling as is many a dramatic deserter’s standard method of operation?


UlyssesHeart was not a deserter, he was cut off from life. 

THRD was very ill at the time.
He was THRD's, _'stand-in'_ Martian, until The Host returned to health.


_Are Dee-_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sorry for the slow response on this one



minimalME said:


> So now when a member chooses to leave, they'll no longer simply be 'banned', but all their stuff will be erased? Conversations, threads, everything?


If someone choses to leave and close their account, we will remove any personal data from their account in accordance with data protection regulations. Some content may be removed during this process, but in general, their account and personal details will be anonymized, but the posts and threads will remain.

Daniel


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Wow it’s been 2 months already since this post. Feels just like yesterday...


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Administrator said:


> Sorry for the slow response on this one
> 
> 
> If someone choses to leave and close their account, we will remove any personal data from their account in accordance with data protection regulations. Some content may be removed during this process, but in general, their account and personal details will be anonymized, but the posts and threads will remain.
> ...


How does a person leave and close the account?


----------

